# My first tutorial - come on in and have a look :)



## MissLorsie (Jun 29, 2006)

sooooooooooooo here goes nothing..

last night i couldnt sleep and i thought id take the plunge and make a tutorial on one of my favourite looks (not that its anything to the standard of you girls here)

So here goes.. you will need these products..







So start of with a clean face that is moisturised - the dreaded bare face pic..






Next i applied my SFF in NW20 and bare canvas to my lids.. gimme some colour please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Now i applied crimsonaire s/s and magnomix as such. crimonsaire concentrating on the entire lid and magnomix above the crease






Next apply Sundays best to the inner 1/3 of your eye and budding beauty on the rest of the lid. it should look something like this..






Next you will need to apply Paradisco ontop of the magnomix and blend into budding beauty and sundays best. it should look like this so far..






Next apply beauty marked along the lashline (on the outer 2/3) and blend upward into the crease but not over the crease.. Apply some trax over the beauty marked to give it some more depth. highlight the browbone with pink opal pigment blending it into paradisco. it should look like this open eyed 






and this with your eyes closed..






Line on the bottom of your lashline with beauty marked again and apply 2 coats of your mascare - i used an old full n soft which i need to re purchase






okay now we should be looking something like this..






now we can apply sweet william to the cheek bones.. i use an old foundation brush for this and really work it in..






Ontop of the sweet william goes Petticoat with a light dusting of naked you 






Almost done - buff your face all over with blot powder - i used the loose blot in medium..






For my lips i just chose a light colour which is lipgelee in dewy jube.. yayyyyyyyyyyy almost done!!






a clost up of the finished eye






an voila here you have a finished tutorial - hope you enjoyed..


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 29, 2006)

oh my! that's a very cute look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Thanks for the tut!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

you have nice cheekbones.
and hair.
and teeth. 
and lovely eyes.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 29, 2006)

great job on the 1st Tut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u look great and the colors are lovly on u


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 29, 2006)

Very soft and pretty.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 29, 2006)

looks very pretty. great tut.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 29, 2006)

Lovely, I love that last pic


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 30, 2006)

that's very pretty, I would def. do that look!


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 5, 2007)

It looks great!!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 6, 2007)

You're gorgeous. I loved the makeup too!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 6, 2007)

great colours, love your green and gold jacket..... thanks for the great tutorial !


----------



## breathless (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks! looks great!


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice job! very pretty =)


----------



## JCBean (Jul 15, 2007)

Loved those colours-so soft and pretty. Thank you for this great tut! x


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 16, 2007)

You look gorgeous! Great tut


----------



## zucker (Jul 27, 2007)

i think you are a classical beauty!! and i love love love your attitude in the bare-face-picture. thank you for sharing!


----------



## MissLorsie (Jul 28, 2007)

lol wow i cant believe my first tutorial was revived from how long ago..

i havnt posted in so long, with my job now its kinda silly wearing make up (im a highschool sport/health teacher). Althoughhhhhh i think its long overdue - must make an effort to try post a new fotd or tutorial.. 

thanks for all the lovely comments girls


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 28, 2007)

Love this, really brings out your eyes!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

cute look!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great job!


----------

